# What year is my Specialized Allez Elite



## DazzyBee (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, I cant seem to find any info to tell me how old my bike is.

Any ideas anyone.

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like a 2006. The crankset and wheels are different, but parts tend to get swapped out in the course of ~6 years. Or, depending on your region, bikes are sometimes spec'd differently. 

BikePedia - 2006 Specialized Allez Elite Double Complete Bicycle


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> Looks like a 2006. The crankset and wheels are different, but parts tend to get swapped out in the course of ~6 years. Or, depending on your region, bikes are sometimes spec'd differently.
> 
> BikePedia - 2006 Specialized Allez Elite Double Complete Bicycle


Could be any year from 2003-2006. Bikepedia is close on stuff but it is missing a lot of info as well- usually when it comes to color options. The bike has Shimano 5500 gearing from what I can tell. Still, regardless of year, that is a nice bike. Ride the heck out of it!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

terbennett said:


> *Could be any year from 2003-2006.* Bikepedia is close on stuff but it is missing a lot of info as well- usually when it comes to color options. The bike has Shimano 5500 gearing from what I can tell. Still, regardless of year, that is a nice bike. Ride the heck out of it!!


I disagree. From 2003 to 2005 the color schemes differ from what's pictured.

Agree on Bikepedia's general omissions/ discrepancies, but they weren't my only source, just what I linked to for reference. 

More:
2006 Specialized Allez Elite photo from the Road bike photo Gallery

2006 Specialized Allez Elite for sale by owner | Low Cadence

Specialized Allez Elite 2006


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

DazzyBee said:


> Hi, I cant seem to find any info to tell me how old my bike is.
> 
> Any ideas anyone.
> 
> Thanks


with the aluminum stays, '06. zertz inserts in the fork and seatpost. i have this bike with fsa gossamer crank. your crank and wheelset have been upgraded, looks like ultegra crank and mavic kysriums 

the frame had carbon stays in 04 and 05. i think. only signficant difference, dropped the price a little for 06. 

i know cause i have the 06. tossed the stock and heavy alexs and upgraded to easton clinchers, man, what a rocketship. enjoy


----------



## DazzyBee (Jul 18, 2012)

2005 Specialized Allez Elite Double
Bicycle Type	Road race & triathlon
MSRP (new)	$1,100.00

Sizes	50cm, 52cm, 54cm, 56cm, 58cm, 60cm, 62cm
Colours	Red
Item ID	10618


Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Columbus SLX
Fork Brand & Model	Specialized Carbon Speed Zertz
Fork Material	Carbon fiber, aero crown
Rear Shock	Not applicable


Components
Component Group	Shimano 105
Brakeset	Aluminum dual pivot brakes, Shimano 105 STI Dual Control 
Shift Levers	Shimano 105 STI Dual Control
Front Derailleur	Shimano 105, bottom-pull/clamp-on 31.8mm
Rear Derailleur	Shimano 105
Crankset	FSA Gossamer, 39/53 teeth
Pedals	Composite body
Bottom Bracket	FSA Gossamer
BB Shell Width	68mm English
Rear Cogs	9-speed, 12 - 25 teeth
Chain	Shimano CN-HG73, 1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	Specialized Pavé II, 27.2mm diameter
Saddle	BG Avatar
Handlebar	Specialized Zertz Comp
Handlebar Extensions	Not applicable
Handlebar Stem	Specialized Pro
Headset	1 1/8" integrated Specialized Mindset

Wheels
Hubs	Alex ALX-295
Rims	Alex ALX-295, 20-hole/24-hole
Tires	700 x 23c Specialized Mondo Comp
Spoke Brand	Alex stainless steel, 14ga. (2.0mm) straight gauge
Spoke Nipples	Aluminum nipples


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I had that same bike. Wish I kept it, it was my first road bike. I rode a friends caad 9 and the Allez was soon on Craigs list. Still think it was one of the prettiest bikes made. Specialized graphics and colors have not been to my liking since.
I think I got mine in Oct '05.
Like said, came with gossamer cranks and Alex 298 wheels.


----------

